# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Headsets >  Acer Windows mixed reality headset, Acer Inc., Xizhi, New Taipei City, Taiwan

## Airicist

Developer - Acer Inc.

Windows Mixed Reality, mixed reality platform

----------


## Airicist

Acer | Acer Windows Mixed Reality Headset - It's time to get started

Published on Oct 17, 2017




> Look how easy the Acer Windows Mixed Reality Headset is to setup. Just 10 minutes after plugging it in you're free to explore and experience a new reality.

----------


## Airicist

Diving into Acer's new Mixed Reality VR headset

Published on Oct 20, 2017




> It's easier to set up and use than other VR headsets, but there's still not a ton of content to experience.

----------

